# Single-Stage,Honda or Toro



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a single-stage snowblower for walks,I'm looking for opinions on Honda vs.Toro please?Also specific models also,thanks.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

I have both a older 5 h.p. Honda 4 stroke and a 4.5 toro 2-stroke ccr3000 or something. The Honda would probably suck up that toro and spit it out 20 feet if I let it. The toro just sputters the snow out like toothpaste. I've wanted to take that toro and smash it numerous times. 
The Honda is definitely heavier but it starts much easier and is about half the decibles of the toro which revs so loud you'd think it was going to detonate... 

I know this is against the grain here as most people here think the Toro is the greatest but I disagree.

The newer Toros are 4-stroke which I don't have any experience with so those could be much better than the Toros of old..


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

i have 2 toro single stg brought them last yr.
i dont know about the older toros but i will tell u i have no issues with my toros. 
http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner...e/Pages/Model.aspx?pid=Power-Clear-621R-38451
this is what i use


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Why not dual-stage? You'll just have better performance when the going gets tough.

Either way, Honda is the only way if you want quality.


----------



## lawnpro724 (Dec 15, 2010)

Toro all the way there lighter and have plenty of power. I have 3 Toro 221QR blowers and their all 2 stroke blowers and they have plenty of power to handle whatever we need.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Toro as well. Like what was said before LIGHTER. Had a Honda but after lifting in & out of the back of my truck 20 times a storm I was done. Honda's are a good machine but I've had 0 problems with my Toro


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

DodgerFan;1335985 said:


> Toro as well. Like what was said before LIGHTER. Had a Honda but after lifting in & out of the back of my truck 20 times a storm I was done. Honda's are a good machine but I've had 0 problems with my Toro


Why would anyone subject themselves to lifting a snow blower? Whether the lighter Toro or the better Honda, get a ramp.


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

Honda 520 rocks, check out the steel shoot. then look at toro plastic short shoot.
get the honda


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

hoskm01;1336243 said:


> Why would anyone subject themselves to lifting a snow blower? Whether the lighter Toro or the better Honda, get a ramp.


The Toro's only way 50 pounds.

The advantage of 1 stage over 2 stage is cost and speed. You can move much faster with a 1 stage as long as you aren't blowing 6" of snow or really heavy wet snow. They're also much easier to handle and maneuver. I would like to see a 2 stage do this!


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replys.I had a Simplicity 2-stage for a while,it was a pain to take on and off the truck time wise,a 70 lbs.single-stage I could just lift it on and off.For the guys that favour Toro which model,I'm a little overwhelmed buy all the different modles they make?Dave,neat video but the snow does look pretty light and fluffy.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

KEC Maintaince;1335204 said:


> i have 2 toro single stg brought them last yr.
> i dont know about the older toros but i will tell u i have no issues with my toros.
> http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner...e/Pages/Model.aspx?pid=Power-Clear-621R-38451
> this is what i use


ite in the link


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

I was looking at the toros at my local dealer and well I just dont think that shoot set up is all that well designed. It looks cheap. How well has it held up and worked for you KEC?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a toro and a Deere single stage. I prefer the toro over the Deere for the simple fact of the weight. The Deere is probably better built but I have never had any issues with the toro. I don't know anything about the Honda but I am sure they are top notch. I think the lighter the better especially if you have to take it in and out of your truck multiple times a event.


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

Honda will clear that just as fast, and throw the snow farther out of your way, LoL that was kinda kool to wach, :salute: 
I could have used your help with our blizzard in feb!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DaveCN5;1336654 said:


> The Toro's only way 50 pounds.
> 
> The advantage of 1 stage over 2 stage is cost and speed. You can move much faster with a 1 stage as long as you aren't blowing 6" of snow or really heavy wet snow. They're also much easier to handle and maneuver. I would like to see a 2 stage do this!


Thats a cool vid! wesport

Honda or Toro, you cant go wrong with either. I picked up a very nice used toro about a month ago, but will be selling it due to the fact I already have hondas in my fleet, spare/extra parts on my shelves, & a good relationship with my dealer.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

09Daxman;1345211 said:


> I was looking at the toros at my local dealer and well I just dont think that shoot set up is all that well designed. It looks cheap. How well has it held up and worked for you KEC?


The toros have held up just fine no problems. im sure the honda will be just as good. i trhink the honda are a bit more money tho. 
i put both blowers on a carry all on the back of the truck with a milk crate in the middle to carry fuel and i strap them down then i dungie the shovel to the blowers, i have a tonnue cover on the bed so when i put the calcium and rock salt it stays dry also aids in traction.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

We don't use single stage blowers much but we have a few of the Toro Power max 1128 2 stage models and I am very pleased. They are maneuverable, don't clog up, and are 100 lbs lighter than an equivalent Ariens. The snow doesn't stick to the plastic shoot and we have had no issues with the joy stick breaking or freezing up.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

toro hands down


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have 3 toro 7hp single stage machines. Light portable easily lifted and the 7hp engine goes through anything


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Whats the best model you guys use, i have a single stage huskee for walks but its complete garbage. we usually use the snow pusher with the wheels for lighter snows and shovel the heavier ones, but i might have a bunch of walks this year and was looking into toro.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Read the above mentioned & you'll what everyone likes!


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

RONK;1335184 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a single-stage snowblower for walks,I'm looking for opinions on Honda vs.Toro please?Also specific models also,thanks.


I have the Honda HS621C thrower for walkways. Up here in Canada, the few snow guys who make the mistake of purchasing a Toro. Drive around with the Toro's running in the bed of their pick up trucks cause the Toro's are hard to nearly impossible to restart. I would suggest the added expense of purchasing a Honda. The Honda is more expense for a reason...


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

DaveCN5;1336654 said:


> The Toro's only way 50 pounds.
> 
> The advantage of 1 stage over 2 stage is cost and speed. You can move much faster with a 1 stage as long as you aren't blowing 6" of snow or really heavy wet snow. They're also much easier to handle and maneuver. I would like to see a 2 stage do this!


Why not use a Plow to do this driveway? I realize two throwers are far cheaper, but so much more work. Push the snow toward garage and quickly blow the pile to either direction. This seems like a crazy exhausting way to clear a driveway...


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Weenuk;1346773 said:


> Why not use a Plow to do this driveway? I realize two throwers are far cheaper, but so much more work. Push the snow toward garage and quickly blow the pile to either direction. This seems like a crazy exhausting way to clear a driveway...


I don't know. It's not my video.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

over the past 15 years have had over 5 new small single stage toro's 2 stroke, loved them and ran them till they burned out, after hundreds of hours of blowing snow, only complaint is when the snow is just slush, then it cloggs. very light weight easy to load and unload out of the back of the pickups


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

My question is this to all the Toro supporters, how low is the temperature? Up here in "WinterPeg", it gets as low as -45C (-49F). Toro has a problem starting at these extremely low temps. Whats the point of having a light thrower if you can't use it. Or you must drive around with the Toro running......


----------



## tbock09 (Feb 28, 2011)

we've had both toro and honda and the toro is by far better performing than honda imo


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

tbock09;1347464 said:


> we've had both toro and honda and the toro is by far better performing than honda imo


what specifically was better about the Toro & what didn't you like about the Honda


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

My Toro ccr's 2450 says "guaranteed to start" right on the machine and has never failed me. By they way they do about a 200 + drives and walks a year and still has the factory plug in them after 3 years. Up in Ohio thats all you see. Two stage= too slow and too heavy.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

Ohio is a great song my a Canadian Legend but the state has warmer winter weather that up here in Winnipeg. I have talked to more than a few snow guys who regret the purchase of a toro. 

I would take my Honda thrower and mower over anything Toro makes....


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Weenuk;1347280 said:


> My question is this to all the Toro supporters, how low is the temperature? Up here in "WinterPeg", it gets as low as -45C (-49F). Toro has a problem starting at these extremely low temps. Whats the point of having a light thrower if you can't use it. Or you must drive around with the Toro running......


what kind of oil do you use at these low temps


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

My mechanic told me to use Syntec oil? Last winter, I kept my Honda in the bed of truck uncovered for 3 weeks between starts and started first pull with choke open....


----------



## tbock09 (Feb 28, 2011)

swtiih;1347845 said:


> what specifically was better about the Toro & what didn't you like about the Honda


the toro just seemed to be alot more heavy duty, the honda was lighter but seemed harder to move along , and hung up on cracks alot more than the toro...as far as starting goes they were kept inside a cozy van all the time so no problem there


----------

